# Women's TUF?



## djPradaG (Nov 12, 2009)

With Zuffa's recent acquisition of the Strikeforce brand, not only has MMA looked a lot more interesting with "Strikeforce vs. UFC" finally not being a fantasy, but fights like Diaz vs. Daley proved that the Strikeforce brand is a couple of notches below the UFC, if not on the same level. One thing that has been a cause for concern is our beloved Women's MMA. With the return of Carano after her time off after losing to Cyborg, things are looking ever more interesting again. And sure, we can all remember big papa Dana saying the infamous line: "Business as Usual," but one has to wonder if that is really the case, and if so, how long will it last? WFA was purchased by Zuffa, and all we really remember from that was included in Undisputed. Pride's acquisition went well if we take into account the wealth of fighters added to the UFC roster, but for the brand, we can't really say the same. Lastly, WEC had a great run, and though my knowledge of it is limited (as I could never catch the damn cards in between school and work), it all ended up innevitably folding into the UFC.

*Enter Strikeforce.*

We need to remember that Scott Coker is a wizard of a businessman, and can definitely make "chicken salad out of chicken shit," borrowing a phrase from good ole Lesnar's vocab for all you TUF fans out there. He was able to turn a regional show like Strikeforce into an international one, with only a limited team, and limited resources. Now that he has all access to the long arm of Zuffa, who knows what could happen?

I digress, as usual -- back to *Women's MMA*!

But enough about all that, let's get back to the topic at hand, Women's MMA. It's great to see the women do their thing out there, and in all honesty, they do a tremendous job. I for one, will admit that any of those women could whoop the (choose your favourite expletive) out of me, and also look good doing it. These women have talent, and more people should know about it. We all know how big papa Dana feels about Women's MMA; the talent pool doesn't run very deep. But surely he's not opposed to the concept. If we're having a tough time finding talent out there, why not just do what we've been doing for the male counterparts and do a Women's TUF? Now maybe a show all about Women's TUF wouldn't be able to stand on its own, but how about we do a throwback TUF where there are two different contracts up for grabs and have one contract for the males, and one contract for the females like back in the day? It'd make a great twist for TUF, add more diversified interest in the sport, and not to mention a great introduction to how competitive Women's MMA really is, in my opinion. 

If this is a repeat thread, I apologize guys, I did a search and couldn't find anything on it. Let's open up the forum a bit and get your opinions on this because I, for one, think that it'd be a great idea. MMA has changed my life in a positive way, and despite the fact that I am addicted to it more than a crackhead is to crack, it has made me a better person in all aspects of my life, and not to mention gotten me in better shape! Let's stop hogging the benefits of the sport for ourselves, and show women that this sport is a lot more than just "two sweaty guys rolling around on the ground and trying to knock each other out," and that it's more about honour, respect, valour, and the better competitor -- not the better _man_.

Thoughts? Opinions?


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

well since zuffa dislikes womens mma i highly doubt this will happen


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I'd TiVo it and watch it. Granted I probably wouldn't bother watching the actual fights, but 16 ripped chicks forced to live in a house with booze and they can fight.. Might be good.


----------



## djPradaG (Nov 12, 2009)

M_D said:


> well since zuffa dislikes womens mma i highly doubt this will happen


We've all seen Dana go back on his word whenever he uses the word "never" within it. Additionally, we've also heard him say that it's strictly due to the talent pool, not that it's a bad concept. What do you think of the idea, should big papa Dana change his stance on Women's MMA?



xeberus said:


> I'd TiVo it and watch it. Granted I probably wouldn't bother watching the actual fights, but 16 ripped chicks forced to live in a house with booze and they can fight.. Might be good.


Yeah no kiddin eh! What if they were to have two separate sets like the old school TUF? What are your thoughts?


----------



## Halfraq9 (Jun 30, 2009)

I for one would really enjoy the show. The women are getting better and the fights at our local circuit are usually better than most of the guys.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Don't see it happening

Don't want to see it happen. Let's be honest, there are maybe 5 good female fighters and the rest are pretty bad. So you want to put a bunch of unknown women on TUF? The fights would be ******* terrible not to mention the house drama would probably be worse than the guys. 

I'm not saying Women can't fight, I'm just saying the division is not anywhere near deep enough to get 16 unknown fighters and put on a decent show. If you're a woman and you are a good fighter you're already in SF or Bellator most likely.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

djPradaG said:


> Yeah no kiddin eh! What if they were to have two separate sets like the old school TUF? What are your thoughts?


Well it sounds really good... Well better like that, but after the fact where does it go? 

Kinda like... yea you get into the ufc... where there are no female fighters, female rankings etc etc



Halfraq9 said:


> I for one would really enjoy the show. The women are getting better and the fights at our local circuit are usually better than most of the guys.


This is what I'm waiting for. I have seen one female fighter, who is deserving of the title "fighter" ever. Cyborg. 

But if women can ever fight on any level near their male counterparts, I might actually watch it. 



Life B Ez said:


> Don't see it happening
> 
> Don't want to see it happen. Let's be honest, there are maybe 5 good female fighters and the rest are pretty bad. So you want to put a bunch of unknown women on TUF? The fights would be ******* terrible not to mention the house drama would probably be worse than the guys.
> 
> I'm not saying Women can't fight, I'm just saying the division is not anywhere near deep enough to get 16 unknown fighters and put on a decent show. If you're a woman and you are a good fighter you're already in SF or Bellator most likely.


five? I'm thinking cyborg, gina, starts with an R and megumi.. oh wait and that judo chick. okay 5


----------



## djPradaG (Nov 12, 2009)

xeberus said:


> Well it sounds really good... Well better like that, but after the fact where does it go?
> 
> Kinda like... yea you get into the ufc... where there are no female fighters, female rankings etc etc


Yeah man, it'd definitely be a work in progress. Or maybe even a Strikeforce version of TUF? That'd be pretty tight.



xeberus said:


> five? I'm thinking cyborg, gina, starts with an R and megumi.. oh wait and that judo chick. okay 5


Add 2 on there, Marloes Coenen (who definitely needs some polishing, but is pretty damn good off her back), and Liz Carmouche (who pretty much kicked Marloes' ass for 4 rounds lol) -- good fight!


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

TUF, boys v girls, make it happen!

The sex war ends here :thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i'd watch it if the house had 16 lesbians who were really hot and the house was full of alcohol


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

I'd watch it no problem, hell few years ago i watched that show on Oxygen, Fight Girls or something, where they did MT and Gina was one of the coaches under Master Toddy. 3 of the girls who won their brackets went to Thialand to fight some of their Champions. I accually enjoyed it, dont remember much house drama but seeing their training was cool, the fights wernt the best ever but still enjoyable. and well... plus getting to see the likes of Michelle Watterson and Felice Herrig in their bra and panties was worth it in and of itself!


----------



## djPradaG (Nov 12, 2009)

JuggNuttz said:


> I'd watch it no problem, hell few years ago i watched that show on Oxygen, Fight Girls or something, where they did MT and Gina was one of the coaches under Master Toddy. 3 of the girls who won their brackets went to Thialand to fight some of their Champions. I accually enjoyed it, dont remember much house drama but seeing their training was cool, the fights wernt the best ever but still enjoyable. and well... plus getting to see the likes of Michelle Watterson and Felice Herrig in their bra and panties was worth it in and of itself!


Yeeeeeee! Didn't see it, but that sounds like it wasn't too bad man.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Here is a good question, what would they do about the housing arrangements? They CANNOT have guys and girls living under the same roof. So there is a big issue there, either its going to be all guys or all girls cause I don't think Dana is willing to spend enough money to get two houses.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> Here is a good question, what would they do about the housing arrangements? They CANNOT have guys and girls living under the same roof. So there is a big issue there, either its going to be all guys or all girls cause I don't think Dana is willing to spend enough money to get two houses.


read the headline.... WOMEN'S TUF..... that would mean female.... women is plural for woman... meaning female.... TUF for The Ultimate Fighter.......... :confused03:


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

i've seen decent women MMA fights (smackgirl and other japanese stuff) and I really would like it to grow bigger (the sport for women that is)

and I'd DEFINITELY watch a female TUF

girls fighting each other? come on guys, be true to yourselves, this one is a no brainer

the only downside is that I feel "guilty" watching women MMA with my wife in the room


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Speaking of which whatever happaned to that women's challenge show? Did that ever get off the floor or did it fail before it even got started? Well anyways I wonder what kind've stuff we would see in the TUF house if this did happen.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

I once worked in a factory that employed a majority of women, man this looked like an horrible place to work, for women that is. For me, it was a lot of fun.

When men get into an argument, they end up yelling, fighting, whatever, but once you got a girl to get mad at you, she can just go on and destroy your whole life.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't see it happening in the near future, but I'm sure Dana and Zuffa have contemplated a potentially profitable endeavor of this type.

There are lots of hardworking, extremely talented female unknowns out there. They don't get the coverage and sponsorship of their male counterparts, obviousy.

Either way, the house would need a few more bathrooms, and it wouldn't hurt to have a major women's workout apparel manufacturer sponsor the show. That way, the guys watching would want to buy the smoking hot UA or whatever for their wives or GFs.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It isn't happening anytime soon cause all the women's MMA is in Strikeforce and Bellator. Maybe in two years when Strikeforce's contract with Showtime expires as will Strikeforce's lifespan, then we might see it. During that time Strikeforce has time to expand their roster and develop talent.


----------



## djPradaG (Nov 12, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> I don't see it happening in the near future, but I'm sure Dana and Zuffa have contemplated a potentially profitable endeavor of this type.
> 
> There are lots of hardworking, extremely talented female unknowns out there. They don't get the coverage and sponsorship of their male counterparts, obviousy.
> 
> Either way, the house would need a few more bathrooms, and it wouldn't hurt to have a major women's workout apparel manufacturer sponsor the show. That way, the guys watching would want to buy the smoking hot UA or whatever for their wives or GFs.


Good response. I also think that there has to be some very talented people out there who just don't get the same exposure as the other women in MMA. And big up on the sponsorship idea; sponsors would really help legitimize women's MMA.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I have to agree that exposure is hard because only Bellator and Strikeforce. The rest have to work their way up with next to nothing being earned. I do agree the sponsorship idea is good.


----------



## djPradaG (Nov 12, 2009)

*What you know about Women's MMA?!*

I had to bump this, man.. Seriously! November 2009! I'm not one to brag, but I muuuuuust say.. Not bad at all. Not only did I call the Women's TUF and the eventual Strikeforce folding, but the first ever both-sex-TUF-house. 



djPradaG said:


> With Zuffa's recent acquisition of the Strikeforce brand, not only has MMA looked a lot more interesting with "Strikeforce vs. UFC" finally not being a fantasy, but fights like Diaz vs. Daley proved that the Strikeforce brand is a couple of notches below the UFC, if not on the same level. One thing that has been a cause for concern is our beloved Women's MMA. With the return of Carano after her time off after losing to Cyborg, things are looking ever more interesting again. And sure, we can all remember big papa Dana saying the infamous line: "Business as Usual," but one has to wonder if that is really the case, and if so, _*how long will it last?*_ WFA was purchased by Zuffa, and all we really remember from that was included in Undisputed. Pride's acquisition went well if we take into account the wealth of fighters added to the UFC roster, but for the brand, we can't really say the same. Lastly, WEC had a great run, and though my knowledge of it is limited (as I could never catch the damn cards in between school and work), it *all* ended up innevitably folding into the UFC.
> 
> *Enter Strikeforce.*
> 
> ...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Definitely a prediction made correctly.


----------

